# فلم منتديات الكنيسة



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يااااااااااااااااه


ده انا كنت في فلم طوييييييييل هنا في المنتدي

بس الصراحة

الممثلين اتقنوا دورهم كويس أوي

طبعاً انا بطل الفلم

الي لازم يموت في الاخر

بس طبعاً معاية ممثلين عظماء

معانا رمسيس

و دوره انه المفروض اخويا الكبير

المفروض انه بيحبني

المفروض انه احل اخ عندي

و فعلاً اتقن الدور

و مثل حلو أوي

مثل انه بيحبني

مثل انه خايف عليا

مثل انه اخويا

مثل انه واثق فيا

مثل و مثل و مثل

هنرجعله تاني

بس نشوف الممثل التاني

و هي سارة

سارة ديه بقي تمثيلها تحفة

عمال تحببنب فيها اكتر و اكتر

حبتها أوي ... أوي زي اختي الصغيرة

و كنت بحكلها كل حاجة عن حياتي

و هي كمان

و كنا بندلع بعض

بنتريق علي بعض

بنهزر مع بعض

بس ...

نروح للممثلة التالتة

اول واحدة اتعرفت عليها في المنتدي

ام دم زي العسل

بتاعت النكت

بتاعت الهزار عرفنها

اكيد عرفنها

حبيبة الكل 

اختي ( في الفلم بس ) لارا

لارا العسولة

اختي الي لما يبقي عندي مشكلة 

لازم احكيهالها

و ان محكتلهاش 

اعتذرلها

اكن ثقتي فيها ديه لاااااااازم

الفلم :

الفلم هو اني اتعرف علي لارا في الاول

نبتدي نتعرف علي بعض واحدة واحدة

حبنا بعض بس ....

هي حبتني زي اخوها الكبير ( في الفلم طبعاً )

لكن انا لسذاجتي حبتها زي اختي ( في الحقيقة )

فعلاً

انا ساذج أوي مش كدة

نبتدي مع بعض

شوية و بقي كل يوم نعمل مشكلة

و هي تنام

و انا افضل سهراً طول اليل افكر في حل للمشكلة

و الصبح الاقيها داخلة تهزر معاية

و عايزاني اهزر

طب و ماله اختي و لازم استحملها

المهم في الاخر يبقي عندي اخت اعتمد عليها

اشوية شوية و اتعرفت علي رمسيس

اخويا الكبير ( في الحقيقة بالنسبالي ) ( في الفلم بالنسباله )

حبيته أوي ( مش في الفلم )

أوي أوي

بس كان عندي من ناحيته نقطة واحدة


الثقة

ديه غلطة من عندي

للأسف كان عندي مشكلة صغيرة في حتت الثقة ديه من ناحيته

مش عارف ليه

بس الصراحة هو انسان كويس و المفروض كنت اثق فيه

هو كمان حبني ( لأ طبعاً مش زيي في الحقيقة , ده كان دوره في الفلم )

و اتعلقنا ببعض

لحد ...

المشهد التالت 

اختي العسل

اختي الصغيرة الجميلة

الي كنت مسميها صرصور

سارة ديه بقي حكاية

ديه الي انا حبتها

حبتها أوي 

بس بردوا نفس المشكلة

لما احتاجتها مقردتش تساعدني

و قصة الفلم ( بأختصار )

مشكلة صغيرة أوي أوي أوي

بينت اعز 3 اخوات انهم مش بيعتبروني اخوهم زي مانا كنت بعتبرهم

حاجا بسيطة خالص

رمسيس اخوية الكبير ( في الفلم ) عرف معلومة شخصية تخصني 

عادي مفيش مشاكل

بس ادي كمان عيب فيا
فضوووووووووووولي

لازم اعرف عرف ازاي

سألته قالي ان حد من المنتدي قاله

طب انا متأكد 100 % ان محدش يعرف الموضوع ده

اتضايقت

قمت في لحظة غضب قولتله لو مقلش مين الي قاله

لانا اعرفك ولا انت تعرفني



غلطة مني

هو زعل مني

و قالي اسحبها

انا قولتله سحبتها و اعتذرتله

بس الموضوع مخلصش

هو فضصل شايل مني

انا مش عايز حد من المنتدي يبقي شايل مني

حاول محاولات كتير اني اخليه يسامحني

في الموضوع الي بتكلم عليه

شدينا مع بعض انا و رمسيس

رمسيس قالي انه مقليش المعلومة ديه

انا شكيت في نفسي قبل مشك فيه

قلت يمكن و انا الي نساي

و دخلت علي الرسالة الخاصة الي قالهالي

و طلع انه قال المعلومة ديه

للأسف كدة معناه انه مش بيقول الحقيقة

روحت قلت الكلام ده و انا في قمة العصبية

و قلتلهم انا هضور الكلام ده و انزلهلكم و انا متعصب أووووووووووووووووووي

مقدرتش

مقردتش امسك نفسي

رحت رازع الموبيل في الارض بكل قوتي

يااااااه

مش عايز يولع

الموبيل الي مبقلهوش شهر معاية بااااااااظ

فداكوا يا احلي تلت اخوات

علبال معملت مجازفات علشان اخوية يرضي يديني الاب بتاعه

دخلت لاقيت الاتي

رمسيس لسة مصر علي كلامه و قال تصبحي علي خير يا سارة و نااااااااام

لارا دخلت اتعصبت شويتين علينا و قالت عليا علي ( عليا انا و رمسيس علشان ابقي دقيق ) و قفلت و مشيت

سارة فاتحة

اخيرااااااااااااااااااا هلاقي حد اتكلم معاااااااه

يااااااااه

سارة انا ... 

سارة سارة

سارة فتحة بس مش بترد

اتنرفزت أوي و قفلت المنتدي

شويا و فتحته لاقيتها فتحت و قالت كلمتين بس لسة فاتحة

اعدت اتكلم

مفيييييييش رد

ياااااااه

طب ازاي اختي تبيعني بالسهولة ديه

هي عارفة اني محتاجلها أوي أوي

ازاي تسيب الكمبيوتر مفتوح و تطنش




و من هنا فهمت الفلم

كانوا بيلعبوا بيا

ايوة

وقت الهزار و الضحك

اخواااااااااااااااااااتي

بس لما احتاجتهم

ولا يعرفوني



ده ايه الاخوة الجمدة ديه

و بكدة البطل ( انا ) فهم الجو

و عرف انه ملهوش مكان في البيت ( المنتدي )

النهاااااية END



و بكدة عرفتوا الفلم الي انا منمتش بسببه

و عرفته ازاي تقدروا تفرقوا بين الاخواتت الي بجد

و الي عاينكوا اخواتهم منغير مسؤلية

و لما احتاج اخويا و اختي

انادي

و انادي

هما فضينلي

و بكدة بعد مخسرت اقرب اخوات ( او الي كانو )

مليش مكان هنا معاكوا

بس في شوية رسائل عايز اديهلكوا

1 الي رمسيس

رمسيس , انت انسان كويس , و يعلم ربنا بأمانة انا فعلاً ( للأسف ) حبيتك اكتر من اخوية , ايوة كان عندي مشكلة في حتة الثقة , بس حبيتك أوي أوي , فعلاً يا رمسيس انا حبيتك , يا ريت الي حصل ده تتعلم منه , بجد هتوحشني أوي أوي , و طلبي الاخير ليك , متنساش ان كان ليك اخ اسمه ... .

2 الي لارا

لارا , انتي انسانة جميلة , جداً , جداً , يعلم الله انا حبيتك أوي , عمري مهنساكي ابداً , و عايز اقولك حاجة , انتي ادائك وحش في الدرامة , خليكي كوميدي علشان الاعضاد افتقدووووووووه أوي , لارا , هتوحشيني أوي , اه و شكراً علي ثقتك بيا و انتي فهماني , طلبي الاخير , متفكريش في الماضي و الي انتقلوا , فكري في الي جاااااي و نصيحتي متتسرعيش و شوفي الموضوع الاول ( انتي فهماني )

3 الي سارة

انتي بقي اخر حد انا كنت بتكلم معاه , لأن معزتك عندي يعلم بيها ربنا , بحبك أوي ( علي عسك كرهك ليا ) , انا فعلاً رسمت بنت في مخي اسمها سارة من حبي فيكي , بجد , هتوحشيني , نصيحتي , الناس كلها نفسها حد يقولها يا طيبة ( فكري في الموضوع ) و كمان سامحي الي غلط يمكن متعرفيش ظروفه ايه ( انتي فهمي انا بتكلم علي مين ) , طلبي هو انك متنسيش ان كان ليك اخ اسمه ...

4 مدونا

صدقيني انت كتكوتة المنتدي , خليكي شقية كدة علطول , متعمليش زيي

5 بيتر

انت مش هتوحشني , لأني مش هسيب الفيس ,  نتكلم علي الفيس احسن

6 استاذ ايمن

انا استفدت من مواضيعك جداً , انا كنت فعلاً بعتبرك اب , متكلمتش معاك علي الخاص قبل كدة , بس هايز اقول لحضرتك حاجة , الموضوع الوحيد الي معجبنيش لحضرتك الموضوع الي هو بتطلب مننا منعتبركش اب و نحكيلك همومنا , لأنك جرحت ناس كتير ( انا مش من ضمنهم بس حاست بيهم ) , اه بردو ابعتلي لينكات مواضيعك علي الزوار و انا هعمل نفسي بشوفهم 

7 الاستاذ نهيسي

كنت بحب الصور الي حضرتك كنت بتنزلها أوي , شيل التثبيت لفهرس مواضيعي لأنه خلاص , مش هيزيد مواضيع

8 آمة

حضرتك كنتي أُم بجد بحبها أوي أوي , كنت بتكسف اقولك يا ماما , بس فعلاً كنت بعتبرك ممتي الي مشفتهاش , انا بحبك أوي , حضرتك طيبة أوي أوي أوي أوي

9 دونا نبيل 

انتي كنتي أُم ليا بردوا , مقلتش لمدونا انك كنتي بتقوليلي " ولا اعرفها " علشان مسنكوش علي بعض , متنسينيش 

10 بتول

انا اسف , مش الكلمة ديه بتضايقك , انا في مرة قلت لفظ ضايقك مني ( يمكن متفتكريش بس انا فاكر ) , انا بعتذرلك عليه , اه نسيت , شيليني من الشجرة , انا مبقتش من الاسرة

11 حبو

ابس ايدك تبطلي ال -- الي بطحتيهم دول , انا انبسط كتير و انا بتكلم معاكي , انتي قلبك ابيض أوي , خليه ابيض علطوب اوعي تصبغيه ماشي

12 رورو

انا معرفكيش أوي , بس كل الي اعرفه انك احلي ست بيت شوفتها ( بعد ماما ) في حياتي , انا كنت فاكر ان مستحيل حد يحب جوزه أوي كدة , بس انتي مش أي حد

13ميرا

انتي طيبة , لولة الخلاف الي بينك و بين اختي المزورة , مش هكتر عليكي في الكلام , اخر طلب اطلبه منك , اتصالحي معاها , ارجوكي

14 موكي

اكتر واحدة كانت بتسأل عليا , معلش , شيليني من القائمة الي بتسألي عليهم , صدقيني انتي طيييييييييبة أوي أوي و مفيش منك اتنين , اخر طلب , نقيلي وردة حلوة كدة و ابعتيهالي

15 كواساكي

انت شخص جميل أوي , حبيتك أوي , بس لسة لحد ديلوقتي مش عارف انت ليه مسمي نفسك علي اسم الموتو بتاعك , خليك طيب كدة علطول

16 عبود

انا عجبنب أوي طريقة كتابتك و انا حبيتك أوي , علي الرغم ان حضرتك محبتنيش , انا كنت عايز اقولك , اسف لأزعاجك ( اتمني انك تون فهمت )

17 للأعضاء الباقيين

معلش اني نسيتكم بس انا طول اليل بكتب في الموضوع ده و مخي هينفجر , بطلب منكو تصلولي , بس كدة

18 ماي روك

روك , عارف ان كان دمي تقيل , و اني كنت كل شوية ابعتلك رسالة و ازهقك , و اسف لأني كنت بشغلك كتيد , و اسف لأني كنت عمال اطلب منك طلبات , اسف لأني حبيتك زيادة حبتين , و انت مش حببني , كنت بحاول اقرب منك , اعجبت بشخصيتك أوي , بس كنت بحس من طريقة كلامك انك بتقولي و انت تطول تكلم الروك , كنت فكرك الاول انك اب , بس طلعت اخ , اب و اخ دول من ناحيتي انا ,  لكن من ناحيتك انت بتعتبرني مجرد عضو , حقك , ده انا كنت صداع , انا عارف انك هترد بكلمتين صغيرين و تقول لأ و كدة , بس , انا حبيتك أوي أوي , كان لازم انا الي اسأل , و مش دايماً بترد علي سؤالي , ربنا يقويك علي مشاغلك , بس كل الي مضايقني , اني حبيتك و انت محبتنيش , ارجوك صليلي و متنسانيش , و طلب اخير من اخ ( انا ) لأخوه , لو كنت بتعتبرني اخ , المنتدي ده كبييييييييير أوي , و جمييييييييل أوي , و الصراحة , محتاج اهتمام منك اكتر يا روك , انت مهتم بيه كمنتدي عادي , بس ده مش منتدي عادي , ده منتدي الكنيييييييييسة



مني ليكوا

انا حبت المنتدي ده أوي أوي , بأمانة الفترة الي جاية هيبقي وقت صعب عليا أوي , انا ادمنت المنتدي , فعلاً , انا هدور علي منتدي تاني , مع أني والآق اني مش هلاقي منتدي زي ده

انا حبيتك أوي أوي

انا فعلاً حبيتكم



يا جماعة انا في بيت مش مُرحب بيا فيه

يبقي اخلي عندي دم و امشي منه



للأسف انا ساذج
ايوة ساذج أوي

حبيت ناس كانوا بيلعبو بيا

و المصيبة اني لغبائي لسة بحبهم

و بطلب من ربنا يسامحم



ده انا علي كدة مريض
ناس بعيتني و لسة بحبهم 



ده انا فعلاً معنديش دم

انا مليش لزمة

3000 مشاركة هوا

ولا واحدة فيهم مفيدة



انا حبيت ناس بتكرهني
و اعتبارت اعدائي اخواتي
و بكيت بالدموع عليهم
و كذبت نفسي و صدقتهم

حكتلهم كل حاجة عني
انا غبييييييييييييييييييييي

ازااااي لسة بحبهم

حد يقولي اكرهم ازاي

حد يجاوبني




انا مش طبيعي


ايوة

هو ده التفسير الصحيح

ازاي بصلي للي بكرهم






علشان كل الي انا قلته ده

انا مليش مكان هنا

انا مش همشي علطول 

لأ , انا هعد شوية كمان

و كل اسبوعبن كدة ولا حاجة ادخل اشأر علي الي بيكرهوني








ازاي اقول لأختي انا محتاجك تمشي و تسيني

و ديه الي كنا بنهزر مع بعض , بنتريق علي بعض , بنطلع اسامي علي بعض , كل ده كان خيال





كنا عملين جروب اسمه شباب الكنيسة

انا قررت اني امشي منه
و ده قرار نهائي

كدة يبقي اعضائه هما

الي بيكرهوني : سارة الي بعيتني , لارا الي دخلت شتمتني و طلعت , رمسيس لُب الموضوع

و الي عادي

يعني بحبهم بس هما مش فارفق معاهم : مدونا و بيتر






هتوحشوني

متنسوش انا في يوم من الايام كان ليكوا اخ اسمه ....





النهاية END​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الرب يباركك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً يا استاذ

انا هستني لما ابطال الفلم يردوا الاول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يووووووه-- بعد ماكتبت فصل و قفل-- اروح انتحر بئا و لو ممتش ابقى اجى اكتب تانى


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك الحلو، على فكره بالنسبة للموضوع اللي فهمه ناس كتير غلط وعكس قصدي كما انت تقول
[ انا  استفدت من مواضيعك جداً , انا كنت فعلاً بعتبرك اب , متكلمتش معاك علي  الخاص قبل كدة , بس هايز اقول لحضرتك حاجة , الموضوع الوحيد الي معجبنيش  لحضرتك الموضوع الي هو* بتطلب مننا منعتبركش اب و نحكيلك همومنا* (*أخي الحبيب هل أنا طلبت أو معنى كلامي أن مش حد يحكي همومه ليَّ أو مش يعتبرني أب !!!*), لأنك *جرحت  ناس كتير* ( انا مش من ضمنهم بس حاست بيهم ) , اه بردو ابعتلي لينكات  مواضيعك علي الزوار و انا هعمل نفسي بشوفهم ]

يا جميل للأسف ناس كتير مش قرت الكلام على بعضه ففهموا المقصود صح ومش عارف مين اللي انجرح بكلامي بصراحة غير اللي اتخده في غير موضوعه وتهيأ له أني اقصده، عموماً أنا مش قصدي على فكره كده خالص أنت فهمت غلط تماماً، *وهل سمعت أن حد كلمني عن مشاكله أو أي شيء ورفضت أرد عليه أو رفضت أن أعطيه نصيحة أب لابنه أو أخ لأخيه.. هل تحدثت معي (شخصياً) وراسلتني وحكيت لي مشكلة ووجدت مني جفاء أو رفضت الحديث مع شخصك الحلو أو مع أي واحد في المنتدى كله، هات واحد فقط في المنتدى أنا قلت له كلمة واحدة في حقه، أو اتعديت عليه أو جرحته ولو من بعيد أو رفضت انه يكلمني أو إني اشاركه مشكلته أو كلمته بأي نوع من الجفاء، أو طردته أو أي شيء فعلته يجرحه، مش طالب منك سوى أن تذكر اسم واحد فقط !!!!*

عموماً يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع لو رجعت للموضوع هاتفهم القصد لو قريته كله على بعضه كامل وبتدقيق، وانا مش رافض حد يحكي مشاكله الشخصية ولا حتي يعتبرني أي حاجة بالنسبة له، لأني لم امتنع عن أن أسمع لأحد قط بالتفصيل وبهدوء مهما ما قال أو امتنعت إني ارد على حد خالص في أي مكان، ربما أحياناً لظروف شخصية اتأخر عليه في الرد شوية، يا راجل ده انا حتى اللي بشتمني باحترمه واقبله كأخ صغير، هارفض أكون أب لحد في المنتدى أو أخ ليه !!!
عموماً انا كنت باتكلم على أن الناس فكراني الأب الروحي للمنتدى من جهة كل حاجة بتحصل بالتفصيل فيه وإني مسئول عن كل خطأ وكل مشكلة صغيرة وكبيرة تحدث بين الناس وبعضها على المستوى الشخصي وفي الرسائل الخاصة، يعني لما عضو يتخانق مع آخر يفتكرني أني ابوه الروحي ولي سلطان عليه ويطلب مني إني أطرده والا اخليه يعتذر عافية.. الخ، أو يحصل مشكلة بينه وبين مشرف يفتكرني يا اما أنا مع المشرف ضده، أو إني مسئول عن ما حدث بينهم، فبيحملني أشياء لا علاقة لي بها إطلاقاً، ويطلب مني أشياء لا استطيع أن أفعلها لأنها ليست في مقدوري، أو يطلب مني حاجة مش اقدر أعملها لأني ليس لي علاقة بيها من الأساس، وانا وضحت الكلام بالتفصيل في الموضوع ، لكن كل واحد أخذ الموضوع من زاوية أخرى غير القصد منه نهائي، واعتبر إني بارفضه هو كشخص، وهذا *لم ولن يحدث قط*، لأن من الواضح مش حد عرفني على مستوى الواقع، بل كل واحد بنى فكره خاصة ودخل في مشكلة نفسية أكثر منها واقعية... *فرجاء فهم الكلام في إطاره الصحيح يا جميل حسب ما أنا كتبت وليس حسب ما انت فهمت، واتمنى أن كل واحد قبل ما يقفز لهذه النتائج يعود ويسألني عن قصدي بتدقيق قبل ان يقفز بالنتائج في اتجاه تاني خالص وبعيد عن قصدي تماماً، لأن ممكن يفهم غلط، فلازم يتأكد من الشخص نفسه...*
______________________________________________________________________________________________

أما بالنسبة لموضوعك ككل، المشكلة يا غالي أنك اسقط على الناس ما ليس فيهم، وابسط دليل أنك فهمت كلامي في إطار آخر بعيد عن قصدي تماماً وكمان بتظن أن الناس بتكرهك (ومش عارف ازاي افتكرت روك بيكرهك مع انك مش تعرفه خالص)، وانت عموماً وضعت كل واحد في مكانه على غير حقيقته، واعتبرت أن كل واحد أخ ليك وتعلقت نفسياً به واردت من كل واحد مشاعر معينه يعطيها ويقدمها لك، وكل هذا من غير ما تعرف كل شخص على حقيقته وتقبل عيوبه قبل مميزاته، لأن أحياناً كثيرة لا نتعرف على الناس من جهة شخصهم فنعتبرهم فوق أي خطأ وأي هفوه نراها *من وجهة نظرنا* كبيرة وضخمة لأننا نتعامل مع الآخرين بنفسيتنا وليس حسب حقيقة شخصيتهم، *والمعرفة وراء الشاشة شيء يختلف تماماً (بل شديد الاختلاف) عن المعرفة الشخصية وجهاً لوجه*، لأن مجرد معرفة الناس وراء الشاشة لا يكفي أبداً لأقول إني عرفتهم وأصبحوا إخوة، وابني قصراً من الخيال واختلف معهم بشدة دون أن أنظر للأمور بواقعيه حقيقية (وافهم ظروفهم ومشاكلهم اللي مستحيل أعرفها من وراء الشاشة)، واعرفهم في شخصيتهم بدون أن أضيف عليهم شيء أو انتزع منهم شيء، *والمستعجل برجليه يُخطئ*، *والحكم بانفعال على الناس لابد أن يكون غير صحيح على الإطلاق*، وعلشان يكون الحكم صحيح على الناس لازم يكون هناك عِشرة وشركة حقيقية - على مستوى الواقع العملي - لا تقتضي يوم والا يومين دية عاوزة شهور وسنوات *وفي لقاء وجهاً لوجه وليس في العالم الافتراضي*، معرفة الناس ليست سهلة ابداً، وتربية صداقة ليست بالشيء البسيط، لأنها تحتاج بذل وقبول للآخر كما هو، فمثلما أُريد ان يعرفني الآخر ويقبلني كما أنا فعليَّ أولاً أن أقبل الآخرين بعيوبهم قبل مميزاتهم، وأن أردت ان يحمل الآخرين مشكلة نفسي أحمل مشاكلهم أولاً، وأن اردت أن يعينني الآخرين أعينهم أنا أولاً، وأن أردت رباط قوي يجمعني مع الآخر أقيم علاقة رباط قوي مع شخص الله الحي أولاً، ومن ثمَّ ارتبط بالآخر بقوة المحبة الحقيقية وليست بالمشاعر النفسية المتقلبة في المواقف المختلفة، وأن أردت صداقة حقيقية دائمة لابد من أن أعرف كيف أغفر لأخي قبل أن يغفر لي...

أخي الحبيب محبة الآخر تحتاج لجهد عظيم مع بذل فائق، فالصداقة تُبنى بالتعب وبذل الوقت وفيها عطاء قبل الأخذ، أنت زعلت من الناس لأنك لم تعرفهم المعرفة الحقيقية على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، عرفتهم فقط من خلال كلام من وراء الشاشة، وأسقط مشاعرك واحاسيك واحتياجك العاطفي على الآخرين وافترضت انك عرفتهم كويس، وأنت في الواقع لم تعرفهم على الإطلاق، لذلك عند أول منعطف أردت أن تنسحب ببساطة واعتبرت أن كل ما حدث من محبة لك منهم مجرد تمثيل، ولم تقدر على بذل الجهد لتقيم معهم رباط قوي بالمحبة لتربحهم أصدقاء حقيقيين لك وتفهم شخصية كل واحد فيهم، وسامحني يا أروع أخ حلو لأني أريد أن اقول لك: 
*تأكد أنك غلطان في إحساسك الذي تعجلت به بالحكم على الآخرين بانفعال وظننت أن الكل بيمثل عليك ووحدك فقط عندك مشاعر الحب الحقيقية ومشاعر الكل مجرد تمثيل، وبذلك جرحتهم بشدة عن دون قصد منك.*. 

أخي الحبيب راجع كل إحساسك وحاول تبدأ بمعرفة الآخرين من جديد لا حسب فكرك انت ومشاعرك ولا بظنك عنهم، بل حسب ميزة كل واحد التي لو فتشت بأمانة وبواقعية ستجدها فيه (ليس في يوم ولية ولا شهر والا اتنين)، فلم ولن يوجد إنسان بلا عيب، كما أنه لم ولن يوجد إنسان بلا ميزه، ومن يريد أن يرتبط بصادقة أحد يقبله كما هو ويقبل عيوبه أولاً قبل أن يبحث عن مميزاته، ومن يريد أن يقبله ويحمله آخر يحتمله ويحمل معه مشكلته ويقدر ظروفه، ومن يطلب أن يصفح عنه الاخر ويسامحه، عليه هو أن يقدم المسامحة والغفران أولاً.. أقبل مني كل حب واحترام وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع؛ كن معافي​


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حبيت ناس بتكرهني
و اعتبارت اعدائي اخواتي
و بكيت بالدموع عليهم
و كذبت نفسي و صدقتهم

صدقني أنا متأكد تماماً، أن ولا واحد قلت عليه بيكرهك كرهك أصلاً، لا عبود ولا روك ولا أي حد أساساً، مش عارف منين جبت كلمة بيكرهني يا جميل، أنت سألت حد فيهم، أو استفسرت عن البس اللي حصل خلاك تعتقد كده، *لا تتعجل في الحكم* على الناس يا جميل، لأن *كل ده إحساسك انت فقط* مش إحساس الناس خالص، وبكوني أعرف عبود وروك فانا متأكد ان حكمك غلط نهائي... النعمة معك​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش انا هتكلم معاك بصراحة زى اخويا بالظبط 
انت مكبر الموضوع اوى , انا معرفش اذا كانت معرفتك بيهم على المنتدى بس ولا قابلتهم فى الواقع وبقيتو اصدقاء ؟
لو كان على المنتدى بس يبقا مش مفروض تعمل من الحكاية موضوع كبير كده 
ده موقع على الانترنت محدش يعرف حد , والصداقات اللى عليه لا يمكن بأى حال مقارنتها بصداقة فعليه على ارض الواقع 
لو الموضوع ده حصل مع اصدقاء فعليين كنت هقولك ممكن تزعل 
لكن على الانترنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اولا لا انت شايفهم ولا هما شايفينك ولا عارف ظروفهم 
ولا شايف ردود افعالهم فممكن الكلام اللى بيكتبوه انت تفهمه غلط لانك مش شايفهم قدامك
الحاجة التانية كون ان انت كنت بتكلم حد ومردش , ديه ممكن يكون ليها اسباب كتير , ليه مش تدى ليهم اعذار , يعنى مثلا انهم مكانوش قاعدين اصلا قدام الكمبيوتر فمش شافو الرسايل بتاعتك 
بردو بقولك انت مش قاعد معاهم علشان تعرف ايه اللى بيحصل 
وبعدين اوقات الشخص نفسه بيكون تعبان فبيكون مش قادر يوقف جنب حد ويساعده , ده مش معناه انه خذله او مش مهتم بيه 
ده لانه هو نفسه تعبان ومحتاج مساعدة ومش قادر يساعد حد دلوقتى 
ليه مش تدى اعذار بدل ماتقول انها كانت تمثيلية ؟ انت مدخلتش جوه نياتهم وعرفت 
الحاجة تانية , نفسى اعرف انت منين عرفت انك مكروه هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياجماعة ياجماعة للمرة المليون بقول انتو مكبرين الموضوع زيادة 
ده موقع على الانترنت ومحدش يعرف التانى اصلا علشان يكرهه ولا يحبه 
وبعدين حتى لو فرضنا انك مكروه ( مش عارفه مين قالك كده ؟ ) بس لو فرضنا , وايه يعنى ؟ ما يكرهوك ياسيدى , حد ليه عندك حاجة ؟ يكرهو براحتهم ويحبو براحتهم 
خليك انت بردو موجود وشارك عاااااااااادى جدا 
اتمنى انك متكونش زعلت من كلامى وخد الامور ببساطة الدنيا مش مستاهله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*اولا يا end*
*مش عارفا ابطل (---) فى كتابتى غالبا باقت حاله نفسيه او حاله لا إراديه-- يبقى تتقبل اختك كما هى ب(----) بتوعها.. علشان مش عارفا اركز فى الكتابه و فى نفس ذات الوقت اركز انى معملهاش هههههههههههههه*
*و غير كدا ازاى يعنى اخلى قلبى ابيض على طوب دى ههههه انت عايز تفشفش قلبى و لا ايه هههههههه-- شرير عايز تخلص منى هههه*

*ثانيا :*
*مينفعش ناخد قرار وقت زعل او وقت غضب-- بيبقى المخ مش شغال صح--*
*القرار بيبقى قلبك مش قبله روحك مش عايزاه نفسك مش راضى بيه--*
*و شوشو بيشتغل شغل عالى اوى فى وقت الغضب بيعرف يقطع اربتط المحبه الى بين الناس--*
*و للاسف بيعرف و ناس كتيره بتديله الفرصه دى---*

*ثالثا:*
*مش الجمله دى انت كاتبها فوق"كمان سامحي الي غلط يمكن متعرفيش ظروفه ايه "*
*ليه بتنصح ناس بنصيحه انت مش عارف تنفزها!!*
*انت مش قادر تسامح - علشان كدا قررت تاخد بعضك و تمشى-- انت مديتش الى قدامك عزر و لا حتى فكرت انه ممكن يكون له ظروف منعته من الرض او خلته يرض او يتصرف باسلوب معين!!*

*رابعا:*
*المحبه-- انت عارف يعنى ايه محبه؟؟*
*يعنى تدى و متاخدش و لا حتى تستنى انك تاخد--*
*يعنى تدى اعزار و تسامح و تنسى*
*يعنى تصبر و تتئنى و تحتمل-- يعنى متتفاخرش و لا حتى بمحبتك*
*يعنى متطلبش-- يعنى متقساش و تدين-- و و و *

*قول لى نفزت ايه من المحبه؟؟*
*شوف كدا-- انت عملت ايه-- جيت ادنت احبابك فى العام!!*

*جيت تفاخرت بمحبتك ليهم و حكمت على محبتهم ليك من وجه نظرك (مع انك بشر يعنى متقدرش تعرف ما بداخلهم ليك من مشاعر و محبه)*
*لكن انت حكمت و قررت و اصدرت القرار علنى انهم ممثلين!!*

*متئنتش و لا صبرت انك حتى تسمع منهم... اصدرت قرار بقطع رباط المحبه و الصداقه و بتقول انك بتحبهم!!*

*و بالمناسبه اغنى لك:*
*حب ايهه الى انت جاى تقول عليه- تييرااااا- انت عاارف قبلا معنى الحب ايه*
*و ايييييييييييه ههههههههههههههههههه*

*فى النهايه احب اقول لك انا بقول لك الكلام ده لمحبتى ليك... ممكن اكون قاسيت فى كلامى شويه لانى متنرفزه ان كل الى كتبته راح لما الجهاز فصل-- هههه *

*و اتئسف ليك لو فى اى حاجه فى كلامى دايقتك غير (----) هههههه*
*و بقول لك ورينا المحبه الحقيقيه الى الرب طالبها مننا--*
*و متخليش الشيطان يكسب و يقطع اربتط المحبه..*
*تئنه و اسمع منهم -- و ادى اعزار-- و حب صديقك او اخوك كما هو بعبله كدا زى ما بيقولوا-- كما يحبنا الرب مثل ما احنى بكل البلاوى الى فينا--*

*و متنساش ان الى بيحبك اكيد لازم هيحبك بميزاتك بعيوبك-- اقبل عيوب الاخر علشان الرب يبعت لك ناس تقبل عيوبك *
*و كلنا اصلا مليانين عيوب-- محدش فينا ملاك---زى مبتيجى على نفسك فى حجات-- كون متئكد ان الى قدامك اكيد بيجى على نفسه فى حجات بردوا و يمكن يكون بيجى عل نفسه اكثر منك--*

*احب اشوف نهايه جديده لهذا الفلم*
*نهايه تنفع لفلم منتدى الكنيسه-- الى المفروض راعيه الرب-- الى المفروض يبقى مليان محبه و تسامح و مغفره--*
*عايزا نهايه مختلفه يا استاذ السينارست-- الفلم كدا لو نزل السوق بالمنظر ده مش هيحقق مكاسب و هحملك كل التكاليف---*

*ها ياله اكشششششن نهايه جديده -- اتفضل انزل بيها.........................*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو انا للمره المليون بقولك انا اسفه انى مقدرتش ارد عليك لانى فعلاً مكنتش موجوده على الجهاز
وقلتلك وحياة ربنا مكنتش موجوده على الجهاز
مش عارفه اقولك ايه تانى عشان تصدق
وانا عمرى ممثلت عليك ولا على غيرك
واظن مفيش حد بيحكى اسراره لحد بيمثل عليه
متجيش خالص يا كيمو
انا عارفه انك قلت الكلام ده فى لحظة غضب
بس واثقة انك لما تهدى هتيجى وتسامحنا
وبجد انا اسفه يا كيمو يا اخويا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مش الجمله دى انت كاتبها فوق"كمان سامحي الي غلط يمكن متعرفيش ظروفه ايه "
ليه بتنصح ناس بنصيحه انت مش عارف تنفزها!!
انت مش قادر تسامح - علشان كدا قررت تاخد بعضك و تمشى-- انت مديتش الى قدامك عزر و لا حتى فكرت انه ممكن يكون له ظروف منعته من الرض او خلته يرض او يتصرف باسلوب معين!!

ياريت يا كيمو تقرا الجزء ده فكلام حبو وتركز فيه شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*امممممممم مش عارفة اقوالك اية ؟
يعنى انت شايف اننا كنا مجرد ممثلين فى فيلم ؟
ولا انت زعلت من كلامى امبارح لما قولتلك ياكيمو بلاش نزعل على حاجة تافهة 
واشمعنا انا مازعلتش لما حد مسالنيش فيكى اية ؟
لو انت شايف ان دا فيلم
يبقى انا شايفة انه مش فيلم
لانى مش ممثلة ياكيمو
ومش بعرف امثل على اللى قدامى بالاتقن اللى انت مبينه دا
ولو انت شايف اننا ممثلين فى الفيلم
يبقى خلى بالك ان انت اللى اخرجت الفيلم ياكيمو
اية رايك ؟
لو انت كنت اخويا فى الفيلم ماكنتش واثقت فيك ( وانت فاهم ) ماكنتش حكيتلك ( وانت فاهم برضه )
لان المفروض الممثلين فى الفيلم مايخرجوش عن سياق الحوار اللى مكتوب لهم
صح ؟
ولو انت شايفنا اننا بنكرهك
يبقى غلطان اوى ياكيمو
لانى لما كنت بتخانق معاك وبتقوالى انا هسيب المنتدى وامشى
كنت بقوالك انا بفتح عشانك انت اول واحد دا ضمن ناس ياما اوى انا بفتح عشانها
ولا انت مش فاكر الجملة دى
انا بقى مش بنسى كلمة قولتها لحد
وممكن اقوالك كل كلمة كتبنها فى رسايل خاصة او زوار
وماكنتش متصورة انك ممكن تعمل موضوع زى دا فى المنتدى ياكيمو
من غير ماتكلم شلتك اللى انت المفروض بتحبها
جروب شباب الكنيسة 
*
*وعلى فكرة انت هتوحشنى اووووووووووووووووووى لانى حبيتك اوى زى اخويا واكتر واكتر وربنا يعلم على كلامى *
*وانا قولتلك كدة قبل كدة*​


----------



## thebreak-up (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش فاهم الموضوع ايه بالضبط لكن هاقول حاجة وبصراحة ومن دون زعل.

هو كل واحد يزعل من التاني يروح عاوز يسيب المنتدى. :t26:

ممكن تهدى شوية وتفكر بعقلانية. *


----------



## peace_86 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*صديقي العزيز END

يمكن لأول مرة نتكلم مع بعض.. وانا فعلاً مش بعرفك كويس لأنك جيت للمنتدى في الوقت اللي انا غبت فيه (حوالي سنة وشوية)

لكن صدقني بأنك انت بتفكرني بنفسي زماااااان من خمسة ستة سنين.
كنت بزعل أوي لما حد يكلمني بالمنتدى بطريقة وحشة.. 
إنما حالياً لما كبرت وبفتكر نفسي زمان بقول: ياااه على غباوتي كنت مأفور المواضيع جداً وكنت بعطي الأمور زيادة عن حجمها الطبيعي.. شوية وشوية وعيت وبقيت افهم أكتر واستوعب أكثر..
انا في منتدى الكنيسة زمان كنت منفسن أوي وبزعل على الكلمة.. طبعاً هذا من زمان


لكن انت خلي بالك يثلاث حاجات مهمة وهي:

أولاً: انت لا تعرف ظروف الحقيقية للناس.. انت لا تعرف حياتهم ماشية ازاي من ورا المنتدى. هل هم عايشين كويسين؟ ولا عندهم ظروف اجتماعية مادية دراسية؟ كل واحد يختلف ظرفه عن الثاني فدائماً حط في دماغك 100 حجة عشان تعذر الشخص اللي مش بيرد عليك أو مثلاً بيرد عليك بجفاء أو بطريقة مش كويسة.
(وغالباً لازم تستفر يمكن تكون انت فهمت غلط او فعلاً كتب كلامه بشكل سيء)

ثانياً: المنتدى هو منتدى.. يعني كلام مكتوب مش صوت وصورة.
يمكن انا بكتب كلام وانا مبتسم ومريح وقاعد أشرب عصير.. لكن طريقة ردودي بتبينلك وأكأني مبلم وقاعد على اعصابي.
تذكر: المنتدى عبارة عن كلام مكتوب مش شرط يعبر 100% عن اللي جواك..

ثالثاً: مهما زادت علاقتك بالمنتدى ومهما تطورت الصحبية بينكم..
افتكر ان المنتدى بالنهاية هو موقع افتراضي.. يعني احنا كلنا اصدقاء افتراضيين (من الآخر كدة)
لا تعطي المواضيع أكبر من حجمها ولا تصغرها عالآخر.. لكن أعطيها حجمها الحقيقي من غير افراط ولا تفريط.
صدقني ده منتدى بس. ماتبالغش في الردود.. 
حسستني ان فيه مشكلة اساساً برا المنتدى فأنت زعلت وكتبت الموضوع.. لكن لاحظت انك زعلان من الاعضاء وطرقية كتاباتهم وكلامهم معاك. يا صديقي طنش وانتعش .. 


أتمنى اكون وصلت كلامي.. شكراً*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> 16 عبود
> 
> انا عجبنب أوي طريقة كتابتك و انا حبيتك أوي ,* علي الرغم ان حضرتك محبتنيش *, انا كنت عايز اقولك , اسف لأزعاجك ( اتمني انك تكون فهمت )
> ​


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
محبتكش كيييف يعنى ؟؟؟*
*ولو انى مش فاهم الموضوع ولا فاهم فيه أية أصلاً*
*بس مش عارف انت جبت الجملة دى منين بجد !!!*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله دا فيه زيى أهو 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

دا مش أنا لوحدى:w00t:

أحمدك يارب

الواحد بيفكر يعمل إضراب

:gy0000::gy0000:

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت و هرد علي واحد واحد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مستنيينك ترد يا كيمو


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جميل مش مهم ترد احنا كتبنا كل ده علشانك انت
كلنا بنعزك فعلاً ومش عايزينك تمشي خالص لأنك فهمتنا كلنا غلط تماماً
واتسرعت في الحكم على كل واحد فينا
وصدقني لما تعرفنا كويس 
مش هاتمشي ابداً
النعمة معك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحلو، على فكره بالنسبة للموضوع اللي فهمه ناس كتير غلط وعكس قصدي كما انت تقول
> [ انا  استفدت من مواضيعك جداً , انا كنت فعلاً بعتبرك اب , متكلمتش معاك علي  الخاص قبل كدة , بس هايز اقول لحضرتك حاجة , الموضوع الوحيد الي معجبنيش  لحضرتك الموضوع الي هو* بتطلب مننا منعتبركش اب و نحكيلك همومنا* (*أخي الحبيب هل أنا طلبت أو معنى كلامي أن مش حد يحكي همومه ليَّ أو مش يعتبرني أب !!!*), لأنك *جرحت  ناس كتير* ( انا مش من ضمنهم بس حاست بيهم ) , اه بردو ابعتلي لينكات  مواضيعك علي الزوار و انا هعمل نفسي بشوفهم ]
> 
> يا جميل للأسف ناس كتير مش قرت الكلام على بعضه ففهموا المقصود صح ومش عارف مين اللي انجرح بكلامي بصراحة غير اللي اتخده في غير موضوعه وتهيأ له أني اقصده، عموماً أنا مش قصدي على فكره كده خالص أنت فهمت غلط تماماً، *وهل سمعت أن حد كلمني عن مشاكله أو أي شيء ورفضت أرد عليه أو رفضت أن أعطيه نصيحة أب لابنه أو أخ لأخيه.. هل تحدثت معي (شخصياً) وراسلتني وحكيت لي مشكلة ووجدت مني جفاء أو رفضت الحديث مع شخصك الحلو أو مع أي واحد في المنتدى كله، هات واحد فقط في المنتدى أنا قلت له كلمة واحدة في حقه، أو اتعديت عليه أو جرحته ولو من بعيد أو رفضت انه يكلمني أو إني اشاركه مشكلته أو كلمته بأي نوع من الجفاء، أو طردته أو أي شيء فعلته يجرحه، مش طالب منك سوى أن تذكر اسم واحد فقط !!!!*
> ...





aymonded قال:


> انا حبيت ناس بتكرهني
> و اعتبارت اعدائي اخواتي
> و بكيت بالدموع عليهم
> و كذبت نفسي و صدقتهم
> ...




يا باشا انا مقدر كل الكلام ده و بعتذر لفهمي للموضوع غلط

بالنسبة لموضوعي انا


انا لسة مأثبتش انهم بيكرهوني

بس هما مش بيحبوني


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> معلش انا هتكلم معاك بصراحة زى اخويا بالظبط
> انت مكبر الموضوع اوى , انا معرفش اذا كانت معرفتك بيهم على المنتدى بس ولا قابلتهم فى الواقع وبقيتو اصدقاء ؟
> لو كان على المنتدى بس يبقا مش مفروض تعمل من الحكاية موضوع كبير كده
> ده موقع على الانترنت محدش يعرف حد , والصداقات اللى عليه لا يمكن بأى حال مقارنتها بصداقة فعليه على ارض الواقع
> ...





للأسف انتي كمان فهمي الموضوع غلط

انا بقول مشكلة صغيرة أوي ةوي أوي بينت الي كنت فاكرهم اخواتي علي حقيقتهم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انت بتقول ماثبتش اننا بنكرهك
ايه بقى الاثبات على اننا مش بنحبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قرأت كل التعليقات بس ... 

لسة لارا و رمسيس مردوش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو
انت عارف انهم فالوقت ده مش بيبقوا موجودين


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة انا تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

عمال افكر ... مش قادر

انا مقدر اعد في المنتدي و لو واحد بس زعلان مني

صدقوني لو مفيش حد زعلان مني خالص

هعد

بس للأسف الجروب بتعنا باظ

انا حاسس اني خسرت كل حاجة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بامانه يا كيمو محدش زعلان منك
احنا زعلانين على زعلك
والجروب مباظش ولا حاجه
وانت مخسرتش حاجه
احنا كلنا جمبك هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

و لارا و رمسيس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *امممممممم مش عارفة اقوالك اية ؟*​
> 
> *يعنى انت شايف اننا كنا مجرد ممثلين فى فيلم ؟*
> *ولا انت زعلت من كلامى امبارح لما قولتلك ياكيمو بلاش نزعل على حاجة تافهة *
> ...


لارا رضت اهو-- انت مشوفتش؟؟
و ده كمان:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...41#post3500841
 ايه بئا؟؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ولارا من الصبح كنا مستنيين نشوفك امتى هتفتح
ولارا مش زعلانه منك
وهى برضو زعلانه على زعلك

ورمسيس امبارح لما الموبيل فصل معاك وكلنا افتكرنا انك قفلت
كان زعلان خالص انه ضايقك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لازم اتكلم معاها


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا سارة

مكنش متضايق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص استناها لما تيجى واتكلم معاها
وكمان استنى رمسيس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص انت استنى لما ييجى رمسيس بالليل وتعرف الاكيد منه
اذا كان متضايق ولا لا
ممكن يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف

انا حاسس اني هيجيلي انهيار عصبي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليك ايه اللى انت بتقوله ده
اهدى شوية عشان خاطرى يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

.....​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر كلام عندي

انا ماشي

كل فترة هدخل اسلم عليكوا و امشي

هدخل النهاردة تاني

بس مش هينف نرجع زي الاول

سلاااااااااااام​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

استنى يا كيمو عشان خاطرى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239508


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> يا جماعة انا تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> عمال افكر ... مش قادر
> 
> ...




يا ابني مين بس اللي زعلان، انت ليه فرضت ان الناس زعلانه منك، انت اللي كنت زعلان واحنا بنوضح اللبس اللي حاصل عندك، وانا عن نفسي وكل اللي ردوا مش في حد فيهم زعلان خالص، وايه اللي باظ بس وايه اللي انت خسرته !!! 
ولا حاجة حصلت يا جميل، اهدأ شوية وبلاش تاخد الأمور على أعصابك كده وتتخيل أشياء مش موجوده من الأساس، أنت فرضت من البداية أن مش في حد بيحبك والناس مش بتبادلك المحبة، وفرضت كمان أن الناس مش عاوزاك، وبعدين شوفت كلنا مهتمين بيك جداً، وبعد كده تهيأ لك أن في حد زعلان مناك، وكل ده مافهوش أي أساس من الصحة على وجه الإطلاق..

يا جميل سيبك من كل تفكيرك ده خالص، كلها أوهام بعيدة عن الواقع تماماً، لأن لو حد زعلان منك ومش طايق يكلمك أو مش عايز صداقتك ايه اللي يخليه يرد من الأساس ويجري يكتب في كل موضوع شوية رداً على شخصك العزيز، وبعدين لو واحد بس كلمك وعاوزك تقعد دية لوحدها كفاية قوي، لكن الكل داخل في كل موضوع انت كاتبه وبيقولك مافيش حاجة حصلت وكلنا مش زعلانين منك ولا في حاجة أصلاً حصلت من كل ده، بلاش هذا الإحساس لأنه مجرد إحساس نفسي ليس له أي اساس مبني عليه خاص... 
اهدأ يا جميل وواجه الأمور في واقعها بدون ان تضخمها أو تظن ظنون ليس لها اي أساس أو قاعدة تبنى عليها ظنونك، لأن كل ما هو في ذهنك مجرد ظنون وهمية كبيرة ولبس وفهم خطأ لا علاقة له بالواقع، وحكمك على الأمور فيه تسرع كبير جداً وقفز بالنتائج في غير محلها خالص، وكل ده قبل أن تتأكد منها وتسأل الناس وتفهم منهم، فبلاش تفكر كتير وخد الأمور ببساطة وهاتجدها تعدي بسهولة وببساطة شديدة وتمر بسلام، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو انا هقوالك للمرة المليون
انا بحبك اوى
وبعذك جدا
وبحترمك جدا
ومستعدة اقعد اتكلم معاك
ونوصل لحل
انا مش عارفة اصلا انت مقلوب عليا لية ؟
رغم انى انا مش سبب المشكلة 
بس ماعلينا 
انا مستعدة اكلمك 
ابعتلى ع الخاص لانى مش بفتح كتير بليل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

فاكر يا رمسيس

فاكر اسم سوسو

فاكر عزومتنا علي العشاء انا و سارة

فاكر الحمص

فاكر الصور الي انت كنت مخلينا مسخسخين منها

فاكر جروب شباب الكنيسة

مش فاكر كل ده ازاي

ده انت الكبير بتعنا

انا مجروح بس عمال افتكر الذكريات و مش هاين عليا العشرة

انا مجروح من جوايا من الصدمة الي انت صدمتهاني 

بس بردوا بحبك

انا فعلاً لسة متضايق من جواية منك


بس ...

ايه رأيك

ايه رأيك نرمي كل الي حصل ده ورا ضهرنا و منفكرش فيه تاني و النهاردة اتعشي عندك

انا وحشاني اوي الدردشة معاك
و ارهنك اني وحشك

بقلك ايه

تيجي انا و انت نتأسف لبعض

و ارجع اقولك يا بيسو و انت تقولي يا كيمو كونو

و لايا و صرصزر و بوبو و مضونا

انا الجرح بتاعي عميق


بس المسيح علمنا نسامح

مش مهم مين فينا غلطان

المهم .... 

تعالي نصلي ابانا الذي مع بعض

ايه رأيك

يا اخويا الكبير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الي اخي العزيز كيمو 
اللي قلتة انك اكتر من اخوي 
انا كنت زعلان علي زعلك انتمش زعلان منك وانا قلت الكلام دة ل سارة 
انا بحبك بجد انت مش حاسس بكدة 
لو مش حاسس انك اكتر من اخويا اثبت الكلام دة من نفسك
طيب انا هاقولك حاجة صغيرة 
الشيطان الما عرفنا ان ممكن نعمل حاجة تلم جروب المنتدي حاول يفرقنا انت مفهمتش 
استغل عاطفتك انت واحسيسك ا
انا بجد لو مش مصدق اني بحبك اكتر من اخويا قولي 
انا اعطيتك رقمي وعرفت اسمي واسم والدي وكمان اسم العيلة وكمان تاريخ ميلادي وكمان قاعد فين وكمان شغال اية وكل دة انت فهمت انى بمثل عليك 
امال اية الحقيقة الي انت عايزها اني اقول انك مش بحبك 
انت امبارح لما قلت اعمل موضوع ىواقدم اعتزالر رسمي انا رفضت وقلت اني مش زعلان 
انت اتسرعت يا كيمو 
في حكمك علي 
انا واثق فيك لدرجة انت معرفتهاش
طيب تصدق انت لو قلتي دلوقت اني اثبت ان المعلمات اللي تعرفها مظبوطة انا اثبتلك بالدليل والبرهان ولو يا كيو شكيت في حبي ليك تبقي فهمتني غلط
ياريت يا كيمو ترن علي علشان اعرفك حقيقتي كويس اة لو اشتريت شريحة ورن عليا بيها وانا اكلمك وبعد كدة ابقي ارمي الخط علشان محفظوش 
انا يا كيموا ان خسرتك او خسرت صداقتنا  او محبتنا لبعض انا معرفش اغفر لنفسي اني في يوم زعلتك مني 
انا مقدرش استحمل بجد
انت عارف يا كيمو اني في بلد غريبة 
ولقيتك اخ ليا كيف اقدر اخسركانت كدة بتجرحني 
عارف يا كيمو انا امبارح واول امباح معرفتش انام خالص 
والنهاردة معرفتش اشتغل خالص وانا مش عارف اجمع في الكلام لاني حسيت انك زعلان 
حبيت اقولك الكلام بتاع الاستاز ايمن حقيقي بالنسبة لي فاكر يا كيمو لما قلت لك ان الاستازايمن لما يكتب موضوع احس اني باسمعة بوداني احس ان حد بيكلمني 
علشان كدة كلام الاستاز ايمن في الموضوع بيعبر عن كلامي اللي مكتبتوش 
واسمع يا ىكيمو انا برضة مش زعلان منك 
سواء قلت ممثل اومخرج انا حبيتك فعلا من كل قلبي 
فاكر لما قلت في كرسي الاعتراف اني اتمني  اني اشوف ناس قبل ما اموت 
وكل دة مش عارف اني بحبك ىومقدرش استغني عنك 
فاكر لما قلت لك انت مهون عليا الغربة اللي انا فيها 
كدة ياكيمو انت بتعزبني بجد 
لو سبت المندي 
انا هزعل لو بتحبني ومعتبرني اخوك متسبش المنتدي
انا بحبك ياض يا كيمو بجد  بجد
وانا مقدرش علي فراقك يا اعز اخ  
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقني هموت و اعرف اعمل تقييم و مش عارف

الكلام ده طلع مني في لحظة غضب

انا اسف

انت اخويا و مش ممثل

انت طيب أوي

و اسف لو جرحتك

رقمك دولي و انا معنديش دولي

بس انا واثق فيك

هكتبلك رقمي علي الخاص و اتصل انت بيا بقي

شكراً يا بيسو





ممكن حد يمسك الموضوع ده و اتباعه بما اني مش همشي من المنتدي ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*لوووووووووووولووووووووووووولى 
اخيرا اتصالحتوا الف مبروك يا كيمو انت ورمسيس 
ويارب يبقى اخر زعل بينكم وبين كل الاعضاء 
اتمنى ان ميحصلش اى زعل تانى هنا فى بيتنا الجميل 
وعيلتنا الجميلة دى 
وبالمناسبة السعيدة دى 
عزما كل المنتدى 
 على حاجة ساقعة كنز يلا مش خسارة فيكم 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
الف الف مبروك
اخيراً اتصالحتوا


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد والشكر لك يارب دائما وابدا
بقول ايه يا كيمو ما تغيبلك يومين كده عشان تعرف وتتؤكد من هذه الكلمات


لانهم بالخير ذكروك

صباحا ومساءا ولم يجدوك

ومع ذلك بصلاتهم لم ينسوك 

بورودهم عطروك 

وافراحهم واحزانهم شاركوك

كل يوم يفتقدوك 

بمناسبه وغيرها يتذكروك

وتاكد ان بالهم مشغول عليك

ارجع من غير شك انهم يحبوك



اهلالالالالالالالالالالا بعودتك كل اللي افهمته انك انسان حساس وعاطفي جداا
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك داءمااا

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة عايز اقييييييييييييييييييم بقي

بجد تستاهل مليوم تقييم

و تقدر تضيف علي صفاتي

تافه ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*بس عارف احلى حاجة فى الفيلم ده ايه يا واد يا كيمو 
انه انتهى نهاية سعيدة هههههههه *​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

صح يا رورو عندك حق
نهايته حلوه اوى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا خسارة
كنت عايزة دم 

:gy0000:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> صح يا رورو عندك حق
> نهايته حلوه اوى


*ايووون يا سارة احلى ما فيه نهايته رغم احداثه كلها صعبة هههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا خسارة
> كنت عايزة دم
> 
> :gy0000:
> ...


*تموتى فى الدم انتى يا ايرو 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بس عارف احلى حاجة فى الفيلم ده ايه يا واد يا كيمو
> انه انتهى نهاية سعيدة هههههههه *​



و البطل ( انا ) ممتش ( مسبش المنتدي )


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> و البطل ( انا ) ممتش ( مسبش المنتدي )



*ههههههههه بعد الشر عليك *
*ايون هو دخول المنتدى ذى خروجه ولا ايه *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالو يا جماعة علي موضوع دردشة


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا خسارة
> كنت عايزة دم
> 
> :gy0000:
> ...






الدم الذي تبحثي عنه في قلوبنا
ينبض به حال سماع حزن اخبارنا
ليلتقي بنبض قلوب من هم احبتنا
متناسيا خصوماتنا من سوء فهمنا
متناغما بموسيقى رائعه ليقول
نحن نحب اخوتنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الللللللللللللللللللللللللللله اكبر عليك

ايه الحلاوة دييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الدم الذي تبحثي عنه في قلوبنا
> ينبض به حال سماع حزن اخبارنا
> ليلتقي بنبض قلوب من هم احبتنا
> متناسيا خصوماتنا من سوء فهمنا
> ...


فعلا كلالامك مظبوط خالص الر ب يباركك ويبارك كل اللي في النتدي بكلامهم الرائع الجميل المعزي


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده انت منمتش يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الحمد والشكر لك يارب دائما وابدا
> بقول ايه يا كيمو ما تغيبلك يومين كده عشان تعرف وتتؤكد من هذه الكلمات
> 
> 
> ...


معلش اتاخرت في الرد علي الموضوع علشان كنت في الشغل ولما جيت انا رديت شكراا للعضاء والمشرفين اللزين تكلمو في غيابي عن معظم مشاعري وانا مكنتش اعرف ارد احسن من ردكم
الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

......​


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحمد لله وطالما الموضوع اتحل سمعني أحدث نشيد نزل السوق
الله أكبر فوق كيد المعتدي
هههههههههههه*
[YOUTUBE]tWaxxHHwYJk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هاااااااااااااااات الينك يا احلي استاذ


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا جميل هذا هو اللنك يا جميل
بس يمكن النشيد ده تلقاه جديد شوية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWaxxHHwYJk&feature=player_embedded​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يااااااااااه ده 2014 صح


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*صح عرفت منين يا شقي ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *الحمد لله وطالما الموضوع اتحل سمعني أحدث نشيد نزل السوق
> الله أكبر فوق كيد المعتدي
> هههههههههههه*
> [YOUTUBE]tWaxxHHwYJk[/YOUTUBE]​


اشكرك بشدة استازي الغالي انت فعلا عبرت بكلامك الحلو عن اللي جواي بجد انا بحبك جدا علشان مقدرش اقول كلام كلامك الحلو انا اسف اني اتاخرت علي الرد بس انا باروح الشغل الساعة اربعة الفجر معنديش اجازات وبارجع متاخر والموضوع انا معرفتوش من بدايتة 
الرب صالح
وبقول لكيمو حبيبي
وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله ايضا في المسيح
افسس 4-32


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو انت صحيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ايو يا حبيب قلبي
وكمان شوية رايح الشغل
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو ايه الكلام الصعب دة يا اخويا الغالي
كلامك مؤثر اوي و واضح انك كتبته و انت بتعيط
كيمو انت اخونا الغالي و احنا اكيد كلنا بنحبك و بنعزك
كيمو اخويا متزعلشي مني لو قولتلك اننا مش لازم ندي كل عواطفنا و مشاعرنا لحد
لازم علاقتنا مع الناس و خصوصا الناس اللي على الانترنت تكون بحذر و حرص لاننا مش نعرف عنهم اي حاجة
صح و لا لأة ؟
مش ممكن يا كيمو البنوتة اللي انت بتتكلم معاها على النت دية تكون ولد و عامل نفسه بنت ؟
كيمو كلمة صغيرة من اختك في المسيح
خد بالك من نفسك و ماتديش ثقتك لاي حد
و كمان متزعلشي من اي حد لانه يمكن يكون مش قاصد صح و لا ايه ؟
بس اللي انا عاوزة اقولهولك 
اوعى تسيب المنتدى
لان كل اخواتك عاوزينك و مينفعش ابدا اننا نستغنى عنك
و بجد وجودك معانا فرحنا كتير
فرحنا بمواضيعك الحلوة اللي رسمت ابتسامة على وشنا كلنا
فرحنا باهداءك الحلو لينا و الصور اللي صممتها علشاننا بأسامينا
فرحنا بالالعاب الحلوة اللي كنت بتنزلها و فرحنا بصور فلافي و تومي الكلاب الحلوين بتوعك
احنا مش هنسيبك تمشي يا كيمو مهما حصل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مش ممكن يا كيمو البنوتة اللي انت بتتكلم معاها على النت دية تكون ولد و عامل نفسه بنت ؟

فعلاً مش عارفه ارد القول ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> مش ممكن يا كيمو البنوتة اللي انت بتتكلم معاها على النت دية تكون ولد و عامل نفسه بنت ؟
> 
> فعلاً مش عارفه ارد القول ايه


 حبيبة قلبي انا مش قصدي على حد معين
انا بتكلم بصفة عامة
ان احنا كلنا مينفعشي نثق ثقة عمياء في حد احنا مش شايفينه
بس دة هو اللي انا قصدته
انا اسفة لو كلامي ضايقك


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً ميرا , الموضوع اتحل خلاص , سارة , ميرا متقصدكيش , هي بتتكلم بصفة عامة

شكراً ميرا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لازم علاقتنا مع الناس و خصوصا الناس اللي على الانترنت تكون بحذر و حرص لاننا مش نعرف عنهم اي حاجة
> صح و لا لأة ؟
> مش ممكن يا كيمو البنوتة اللي انت بتتكلم معاها على النت دية تكون ولد و عامل نفسه بنت ؟



*انتى جاية تسخنى الموضوع ولا اية ياحجة :smile01:smile01
فين الجيرة فين العشرة ؟ :smile01
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اتي حريقا يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا مش حريقة بس عاوزة افهم :smile01*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

خليها عليا انا المرة ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب قوم انت بالواجب هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا عسل


----------

